# Shower glass - household detailing?



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have got some water spots/scale that are starting to build up on our shower glass. We always wipe the glass down afterwards but the coating it came with must have given up the ghost. Water spots are starting to hang around now.

I don't mind buying something if needed but I was wondering if there were any detailing products that might shift watermarks. Glass cleaner isn't doing the job unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2020)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got some water spots/scale that are starting to build up on our shower glass. We always wipe the glass down afterwards but the coating it came with must have given up the ghost. Water spots are starting to hang around now.
> 
> I don't mind buying something if needed but I was wondering if there were any detailing products that might shift watermarks. Glass cleaner isn't doing the job unfortunately.


Koch FSE and Carpro Spotless. Both work brilliantly.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got some water spots/scale that are starting to build up on our shower glass. We always wipe the glass down afterwards but the coating it came with must have given up the ghost. Water spots are starting to hang around now.
> 
> I don't mind buying something if needed but I was wondering if there were any detailing products that might shift watermarks. Glass cleaner isn't doing the job unfortunately.


Vikal or Mr muscle do a daily shower shine, it's acidic and will dissolve minerals, alternatively, distilled vinegar will dissolve watermarks all much cheaper than a "Detailing" Product.

Might be worth sticking a glass coating on when cleaned I like gtechniq g5 and have used it on bathroom mirrors in the past


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I was recommended to use Viakal by a member on here about 4 years ago, brilliant product, easily available and quite reasonable. It's also really good on taps.

Just use as per instructions on bottle.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

After having a water softener fitted I had to completely strip the glass of years of build up. 
I used some 000 wire wool and after cleaning use a wax polish but it doesn’t get any water marks now. The polish just helps with the squeegeeing.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I used the carsick twins on the ensuite and family bathroom at my girlfriends recently as she has never even wiped the glass down by the looks of it! It's not sparkly shiny and the water beads and rolls off. Quick wipe down with a blade and it looks factory fresh every time!


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I use Autosmart G101..... Spray on, scrub with a magic eraser and rinse off... Job done.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I scrubbed ours with Surfex HD, polished it with AG glass polish then treated it with G5, worked a treat, lasted for months and the sheeting was epic !


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

The new Dettol Power&Pure no rinse works well.........you do have to rinse it though on glass:speechles


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

First and foremost we live in a soft water area but water spots can still be seen on cars windows and showers if left to fend for themselves. Our shower screen was factory treated and is probably at the end or slightly past its' guaranteed life. In that time I have never used any cleaner on the glass as per the manufacturer's (Matki) instructions but almost everyday I rinse it down with a Flexipads Waffle sponge then vacuum it with a Karcher window vac and finally dry it with a Dodo Juice Orange Plush towel. It still looks as good as the day we bought it.
Needless to say that the rest of the shower area gets the same treatment but occasionally we do clean the tiles with some proprietary cleaner before rinsing off.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

FSE all..... day..... long :thumb:

Don't forget the chrome, s/s as well as glass.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Cleaned our hard water spots off and now use an Autoglym Insta dry on it after shower. Amazing results.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

biggriff said:


> Cleaned our hard water spots off and now use an Autoglym Insta dry on it after shower. Amazing results.


What do you do with it afterwards?

We just use one of these - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aqualux-1160001-Showerblade/dp/B004Q4VGAO


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AnthonyUK said:


> What do you do with it afterwards?
> 
> We just use one of these - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aqualux-1160001-Showerblade/dp/B004Q4VGAO


Are these any good Anthony?

Reviews say they are but start splitting and become unusable within a few months.

How long you had yours as we have a nice looking chrome handled squeegee bladed one that was great for a few months but now leaves smears etc...I think we paid around £14 as well to compliment the new bathroom we had fitted last March.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Hang it over the shower rail on the cubicle. Gets used every day and fine so far. Million times better than a microfibre and no water spots


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I always dry the glass and chrome and shower taps with a couple of Autoglym Vileda instadry cloths. They are brilliant. Distilled vinegar seems to have done the trick so far but will certainly look back on these suggestions if any more scale, or more persistent scale, appears.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> Are these any good Anthony?
> 
> Reviews say they are but start splitting and become unusable within a few months.
> 
> How long you had yours as we have a nice looking chrome handled squeegee bladed one that was great for a few months but now leaves smears etc...I think we paid around £14 as well to compliment the new bathroom we had fitted last March.


We find they last around 5 years of daily use. I use it twice a day.

EDIT - Obviously the smoother your glass, the longer the blade will last


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

HG Glass & Mirror Spray 500 ml 

Its what the pros use, and they aint messing about. Also works on cars

£3 delivered on amazon prime.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Get the polisher out and compound the glass then use a sealant. I use the Carplan No 1 super gloss, as a cheapy and it works a treat. then after showering just rinse the water off. If want really dry use a squeegee any soft silicone one. 

Really good on porcelain as well!


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

Just used some scouring pads with built in soap and some Pinkstuff cream. 
Sparkly. Gonna go clean it with glass cleaner and coat it later


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Due to this thread I bought Viakal at £2 per 500ml from Asda, picked up another bottle, same price from Morrison's.

Wow, that stuff is brilliant at cleaning off water and limescale marks.

No before and after pics as I didn't want the scutter tag from how bad the screens were before using it.

Great on taps, showers, controls etc etc...

Just what we needed for sprucing the house up before listing it yesterday, cheers guys. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------

